# why arnt repentia considered good



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i was looking at the repentia and they do seem good to me, there are flaws as well so heres a list.

PROS: 
they have a better WS then most sisters so they hit more often while they get hit less
S6 sisters isnt something to laugh at
holy rage allows them to move faster
if they fail a LD test from enemy shooting they advance 2D6 to the nearest enemy, if they come into contact with the unit it counts as them charging in the enemies assault phase, now that is cool

CONS:
a 4+ amour save isnt that good
cant ride in viechles so will get shot up
are expensive

looking at it they do look to be a good unit, im going to get some and try them at my next game but as long as they are shielded from the enemies guns before they get into cc they will cause damage. once in cc on average they will have 1 - 3 die a turn (math hammer here if you really want) plus they have a good chance of charging if they are shot and fail their LD which is a high chance as they only have LD 6. 

any way, discuss your opinions on them as im curious as to what people think off them


----------



## Gul Torgo (Mar 31, 2008)

Expensive, low toughness melee units that must footslog to the enemy lines protected by an unimpressive armor save. If they reach the enemy these melee units hit at I1, bearing the full brunt of the enemy with low toughness and mediocre armor before they even have a chance to do damage.

Holy Rage and Righteous Zeal are likely to send them towards melee units (those furthest forward in the enemy lines and thus "closest") who are quite able to take advantage of these weaknesses. 

Flimsy, overpriced and with a pretty good chance of losing control over their movements? Not a good choice IMO.


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Gul has it on the mark. Also note that they are NOT faithfull, so cannot benefit from or contribute to the faith of the army. By the time they reach the enemy, shooting will have already taken out quite a few of them, then in melee, the enemy will kill even more before they can strike back, so they will lose most of their effectiveness before they can attack.
And the only thing they are good for smashing up are tanks that don't hit back, or single MCs/dreads if their numbers aren't reduced enough to make this inneffectual.

You can get 2 sisters for the price of one of these, who will probably be more effective than a group of these maniacs.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

Gul Torgo has it, but I enjoy complaining about these so here's my take.

Rpentia are considered among the worst units in 40k (along with Vespids) because they are completely unable to do the job they are designed for.

Even if they don't get shot and make it into cc, they can barely hold their own against the very weakest opposition. Sending them against any real cc unit, such as zerkers, plague marines, ork boyz or stealers will result in humiliating defeat (all those units are troops by the way. Not a good sign when your elite unit can't fight enemy troops). They might be able to kill a couple of tactical marines some IG, maybe.

Finally, and worst of all, there's nothing you can do to affect their actions. They will charge the zerkers, not the defiler or oblterators, and there,s nothing you can do about it. You literally give your opponent control over your unit.

Anything that repentia are supposed to be able to do, exorcists can do. Battle sisters can do the rest.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

point, hmm, i might just get a squad to paint up cause they are pretty models, hopefully the new codex will make them good, ill try them in small point games and see how they go. lastly holy rage is only on a D6 of 1 and 2 so 2 out of 3 turns you control them


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Don't forget, as long as the mistress is alive, they reroll on the holy rage roll, and even without the bonus movement, they must still move towards the nearest enemy I believe.
( could be that I'm confused with penitent engines however )

If you want a hard hitting CC unit.. get some Arco-flagelants.. they're much tougher, and you can control them before you decide to 'let them loose'.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

hmmms, repentia as proxy's for acros, yay, i do get to use the models, thanks for the idea ^^


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

I'm converting some necromunda pit slaves to use as arco's myself 
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat1300002&prodId=prod1120135

I'll be removing those guns and replacing them with yet more brutal close combat weapons and such. ( the guy with the sawblade is going to get a second one  )


----------



## LordWaffles (Jan 15, 2008)

Someguy said:


> Gul Torgo has it, but I enjoy complaining about these so here's my take.
> 
> Rpentia are considered among the worst units in 40k (along with Vespids) because they are completely unable to do the job they are designed for.
> 
> ...


How is any of this WORSE than chaos spawn?


----------



## Asmodeun (Apr 26, 2009)

you can get chaos spawn using the spell!, whilst popping annoying enemies!


----------



## Inquisitor Einar (Mar 6, 2009)

Spawns are free if you make them out of enemies.


----------



## Mud213 (Nov 20, 2008)

I played a game yesterday with Tau and Sisters vs. Necron and Chaos and the Sisters player brought some. Now fortunately for him, my Chaos were on the other side of the board when the repentia walked on from their table edge. He used them to good effect since they attacked two squads of Necron Warriors before finally getting shot up. It wouldn't have been as bad if the Railguns hadn't killed a Defiler, a LR and a Monolith in the first turn of shooting...

But realistically, unless you are fighting something which shouldn't be in CC (Tau, Necron, Guardsmen, some Eldar) other units from the Witch-hunters will be better.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

4+ save toughness 3
Strike last
Thus they fail


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I think Repentia may be the only thing that can lose horribly to Necron in CC.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

To be fair, the average imperial guardsman, fire warrior or eldar guardian won't do too well in cc against necrons. The difference is that those guys probably aren't trying to get into cc in the first place.


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

I should have said they were the only CC-dedicated unit that loses CC to Necrons. 

And yes. Avoid them because they fail at their purpose.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

They have no place in small point games. In a larger point game the amount of other units give them some screening. Remember they are only not in control when possessed by Holy rage. 

I am not saying they are a super unit. But they can be fun to play and when they connect and cut up that ironclad your opponent was so proud of you will smile.


----------



## hells_fury (Apr 17, 2008)

i think brother r has a point, in large games they would be there for fun as thats all they can do really now looking at it but hey, im sure they will look nice running beside my (hopefully ill get the other 2) 5 pentient engines hahaha, so what its doomed to die, it will be fun, oh, and there weill be blood, most likely the sisters

and thinking on it, cant you say that repentia rules follow their fluff, sisters that want to marty themselves for the emperor, if anything you can guarantee that happening in a game


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

George Patton said:


> “The object of war is not to die for your country but to make the other bastard die for his”


Tactically, there is no possible reccomendation for Repentia. They fail at the only thing hey can do. They can't hold objectives or perform a of back up task to give them any kind of tactical flexibility. They are useless against shooting armies because they are t3 models with 4+ saves, unable to cross the board against lasgun fire. They are useless against assaulting armies, who will just swarm through them, thanking them for the free 6" assault move and d6" conolidate towards the rest of your army.

I also completely disagree that rubbish units are somehow ok in large games. They aren't ok. Their uselessness is somewhat disguised by other stuff going on around them and you aren't so reliant upon them, but they still suck. You would still do better if you took literally any other unit from your codex.

Seriously, if I see repentia in my opponent's army I not only know that I'll win the game, I know that I'll win it so easily it will be a waste of my time even showing up. Nobody who was any good would field them as anything other than a joke. I get nothing out of beating somebody who isn't even trying to compete.

There is a lot of merit in trying to get the most out of rarely-used units and armies and I respect people who are able to do so. However, you do have to recognise that some stuff simply cannot be made to work.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

I have to disagree with lots of people here... repentia DO have a use. I use them to make slave girls to adorn the tops of my Salamander's rhinos...

All of these people griping about repentia... I think they forgot one of the worst things about them... THEY ONLY HAVE 1 ATTACK!!!


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

maniclurker said:


> I have to disagree with lots of people here... repentia DO have a use. I use them to make slave girls to adorn the tops of my Salamander's rhinos...
> 
> All of these people griping about repentia... I think they forgot one of the worst things about them... THEY ONLY HAVE 1 ATTACK!!!


Best post in the thread.


----------



## BrotherR (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess I better explain myself.

Do I think repentia is a good unit-no

Do I think Repentia belong in a competitive list - no

Do I ever use Repentia - yes

I have a friend I play every week. If he sees Repentia on the table he knows I am going to ignore the mission. He knows I have a personal mission to try and destroy as much armor as I can. So he will try and protect it just as I will throw away units to protect the repentia. My exorcists don't target vehicles but any unit that tries to lure the repentia away from their targets. It makes for a fun change of pace.

And in the end it is just people pushing toy soldiers around a board having fun.


----------



## Someguy (Nov 19, 2007)

BrotherR said:


> And in the end it is just people pushing toy soldiers around a board having fun.


That's true of course. Using unusual stuff can be interesting if that's the objective of the game, and can even teach you stuff that will make you a better player when you come to use serious stuff again.

Trouble is, when talking about tactics, I just can't recommend ever using this unit. Repentia, and a few other things, just do not justify their points, the money you will spend on them or the time spent painting them. The best advice I can give is to not buy them in the first place.


----------



## maniclurker (Jun 12, 2008)

Iron Angel said:


> Best post in the thread.


Best post but no rep points? Tough crowd.

Pssshh... I don't even know what those are for anyways...


----------

